# My 1099 reports higher earnings than I received



## Emblem (Aug 26, 2016)

I got my 1099 from Uber and it is reporting substantially more income than I received from them. It's obviously easily trackable since we get paid through direct deposit. According to my direct deposits, I received about $4500 from Uber last year. According to the 1099, I received about 6800. 

Has anyone else had a disparity? I'm going to go to the Uber office in Boston and ask for an explanation, and for a new 1099. I'm sure I'll get a moron that won't do a damn thing. So, my accountant said they will just claim deductions so that I only show income in the amount that I actually received from them. 

This is crazy. I'm so glad I stopped driving with them toward the end of last year. What a waste of time and money. My car took a beating, it ruins your relationship when you work Friday and Saturday nights and you get pennies for all those troubles. Good riddance Uber.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

The 1099 is before Uber's cut I think.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Emblem said:


> I got my 1099 from Uber and it is reporting substantially more income than I received from them. It's obviously easily trackable since we get paid through direct deposit. According to my direct deposits, I received about $4500 from Uber last year. According to the 1099, I received about 6800.
> 
> Has anyone else had a disparity? I'm going to go to the Uber office in Boston and ask for an explanation, and for a new 1099. I'm sure I'll get a moron that won't do a damn thing. So, my accountant said they will just claim deductions so that I only show income in the amount that I actually received from them.
> 
> This is crazy. I'm so glad I stopped driving with them toward the end of last year. What a waste of time and money. My car took a beating, it ruins your relationship when you work Friday and Saturday nights and you get pennies for all those troubles. Good riddance Uber.


Don't get hostile. This has been going on for years with Uber. They add all their fees to your revenue. It's called your gross revenue. On line 10 of your 1040 Schedule C is a place to deduct all this. Then you have your net revenue and you start deducting your operating expenses from that. Your net revenue is what was deposited into your bank account in 2016. It's not a big deal. Uber Tax Pro and Old Chauffeur are very knowledgable with this. Go through some old threads and I'm sure you'll find all your answers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You just need to figure out everything you can deduct...

Working as a company taxi driver i usually have about $20,000 more than my actual profit before i started deducting. A lot of it you will never ever (actually) get paid.

Once you factor in ALL your deductions you should bed able to get your income down to less than uber paid you.


----------

